# Sports club insurance



## Rosie10 (16 Oct 2007)

Hi, 
Any one know the best place to go to get Public Liability & Personal Accident insurance for our soccer club? 

Any idea how much it might cost approx? 30 members in total 

Thanks


----------



## Suse (16 Oct 2007)

Try Allianz - they are the best in area. Ask for the "religious & social team". call the office at Burlington Hse, Burlington Street. Dublin.


----------



## cruchan09 (16 Oct 2007)

Rosie10,  any broker should be able to get you a good quote. AIG are good for personal accident. Cost for this will depend on the level and type of cover required e.g. do you want income protection, dental cover, international cover, etc. It may be relatively expensive if there are only 30 of you. Do you have a parent organisation that you can piggyback onto? Public Liability is a bit more straight forward and most of the big companies can do this for you, e.g. RSA, Hibernain, etc Coast will be based on risk and the level of the cover you require, i.e. €1m, €2m etc.


----------



## Rosie10 (16 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I was reluctant to try a broker becasue they charge additional fees and we are trying to get this at the best premium possible!! Any idea which other companies, apart from Allianz, quote Direct?

I'm not to familiar with covers. I know that the PL "Limit" we need is €6.5 million to use our pitches. 

As for the the Personal Accident i might need to do some more research on this but ideally we were hoping for a basic cover. Are Allianz the best for this?


----------



## Rudolph (16 Oct 2007)

Try First Ireland they have a couple of offices, one in Phibsboro. They are the official FAI clubscheme operators. We have 3 senior teams and 5 schoolboy teams and it cost just under 500 yoyos for the year.


----------



## GA001 (16 Oct 2007)

Hi Rosie:

- Hibernian through O'Driscoll O'Neill
- Royal Sun Alliance through First Ireland

Would reccomend the former - claims etc. excellent to deal with.

In relation to premium wise, you can play them off each other.

Wasn't aware Allianz were in the market - would be sceptical as Hibernian/O'Driscoll are in the market a long time and are very experienced/established.


----------



## csirl (17 Oct 2007)

The two biggest players in the sports insurance business in Ireland are Allianz and AON Insurance (AON is actually one of the sponsors of the Federation of Irish Sports Bodies). Organisation I am a member off has used Allianz for past few years and has had no problems to date. A decent broker should be able to get you a good quote.

One thing you should check is whether or not you are already insured as members of your league or governing body. It is very unusual for individual sports teams to be insured in Ireland. The vast majority of national governing bodies or leagues have public liability and member to member insurance which covers all their registered clubs/individuals, the cost of which is included in membership/affiliation/registration fees paid by the clubs to the NGB or league.

PL & member to member insurance is priced quite reasonably at the moment. The insurance companies would generally charge a set minimum fee plus an amount per member (which is reviewed annually). 

Personal Accident insurance is a different matter. Tends to be very expensive and poor value with regard to the benefits. Payouts tend to be small and only cover stuff like loss of limb or eyes. 

The other type of insurance that sports clubs need to consider is medical insurance and/or income contingency insurance if the sport carries an injury risk. Many sports organisations have such schemes on a voluntary basis and have a relationship with an insurance provider who'll cover their members at a particular rate. You'll find that a lot of peoplewill chose not to join these schemes are they are already covered outside the sport , e.g. those with their own private health insurance which covers injuries and public servants who'll be paid anyway even if off work injured and so dont need income protection.


----------



## csirl (17 Oct 2007)

> RSA, Hibernain, etc Coast will be based on risk and the level of the cover you require, i.e. €1m, €2m etc.


 
The level of cover needed nowdays is generally in excess of €6.5m. Many local authorities and other public organisations who rent out or allocate pitches/facilities require this level of cover.


----------



## GA001 (17 Oct 2007)

csirl said:


> The two biggest players in the sports insurance business in Ireland are Allianz and AON Insurance (AON is actually one of the sponsors of the Federation of Irish Sports Bodies). .


 
AON ? I work there and the todgers told me they don't do it.


----------



## csirl (18 Oct 2007)

[broken link removed]

The above is a link to a short publication by the Federation of Irish Sports Bodies on risk and insurance.



> AON ? I work there and the todgers told me they don't do it.


 
The FISB did some seminars on this not to long ago which were delivered by an AON executive (cant remember his name). As you'll see from the FISB website, AON are one of their "patrons".


----------



## GA001 (19 Oct 2007)

csirl said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> The above is a link to a short publication by the Federation of Irish Sports Bodies on risk and insurance.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting - must check them out I was aware they were looking into it, but that was August 2006, must check them out at next renewal so.

Cheers.


----------

